# Euro Draftee's



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.hoopshype.com/draftees.htm


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> 1. Luis Scola 6-9 PF Tau Ceramica (Spain)
> Statistics: 20.0 ppg, 4.5 ppg, 65.2 FG% / Selected by the San Antonio Spurs as 56th overall pick
> After selecting Emanuel Ginobili in 1999, the Spurs made their second Argentinean steal in the NBA Draft by picking Luis Scola last June. An average defender even for European standards, Scola is also extremely skilled on the offensive end. He has great footwork, excellent touch around the rim and is developing an effective 30-foot jump shot. Former Hawk Hanno Mottola plays behind the 6-9 forward in his team.


I have a feeling that he will make an instant impact on the NBA. 

Here are the others listed on Hoops Hype...

Milos Vujanic 6-3 PG Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia)
Nenad Krstic 6-11 PF Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia)
Darius Songaila 6-10 PF CSKA Moscow (Russia)
Juan Carlos Navarro 6-4 SG FC Barcelona (Spain)
David Andersen 6-10 PF Kinder Bologna (Italy)
Mladen Sekularac 6-8 SG
Federico Kammerichs 6-9 SF Pamesa Valencia (Spain)
Mario Kasun 7-1 C Frankfurt Skyliners (Germany)
Peter Fehse 7-0 C Frankfurt Skyliners (Germany)

Any opinons about the others???

Need some feedback guys...


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Milos Vujanic 6-3 PG Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia)
Nenad Krstic 6-11 PF Partizan Belgrade (Yugoslavia)
Darius Songaila 6-10 PF CSKA Moscow (Russia)
Juan Carlos Navarro 6-4 SG FC Barcelona (Spain)
David Andersen 6-10 PF Kinder Bologna (Italy)
Mladen Sekularac 6-8 SG
Federico Kammerichs 6-9 SF Pamesa Valencia (Spain)
Mario Kasun 7-1 C Frankfurt Skyliners (Germany)
Peter Fehse 7-0 C Frankfurt Skyliners (Germany)

So we begin:
1)Vujanic: Great offensive talent athletic guard but pure scorer with decent ballhandling and passing skills.He's gonna be a big time player and leader at least in Europe.

2)Nenad Krstic:Haven't watched him,he's compared to Divac by some people but I don't believe he is so great talent.Or I may be wrong of course

3)Darius Songaila:A not very athletic forward but plays very smart,
very consistent shooter from the about 4-5 meters,plays good defence and passes well.

4)Juan Carlos Navarro:"La Bomba" has really rare talent,he is one of only a few players who can be compared with big stars of the past such as Nikos Galis and Epi.He has great technique and plays with so much imagination that you should expect unbelievable plays from him.Great passer but only when he remembers to pass the ball.Nearly unlimited range,if got hot is able to sink threes from almost everywhere.Unconsistent from the ft line and more generally.It's a fact that if he becomes more consistent he is gonna write history.

5)David Andersen:
He was considered once as a great talent but he hasn't made much progress yet or he is still improving.Many rebounds and blocks and passes well.Not a big threat on offence.Strong body but a bit thin.But he has got stronger lately.

6)Mladen Sekurarac:Never seen him in action.Can anybody pls give me some clue about his game?

7)+8)+9) Not know much of them.Kammerichs is probebly the best among them at least for now.Kasun has much pt this year with Skyliners.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

And guys I would suggest you to pay attention the English(no joking) forward Michael Loul Deng,Croatian PF-C of Cibona Damir Omerhozic,great talent of Treviso Markoishvilli and Croatian guards Ukic,Popovic and Stojic.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> 
> 4)Juan Carlos Navarro:"La Bomba" has really rare talent,he is one of only a few players who can be compared with big stars of the past such as Nikos Galis and Epi.He has great technique and plays with so much imagination that you should expect unbelievable plays from him.Great passer but only when he remembers to pass the ball.Nearly unlimited range,if got hot is able to sink threes from almost everywhere.Unconsistent from the ft line and more generally.It's a fact that if he becomes more consistent he is gonna write history.


How can he be unconscistent from the FT line if he has this amazing 3 point range?

I bet this guy will be great in the NBA.

What position this guy plays?
Point Guard or Shooting Guard?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Navarro is unconstitent from the ft line because of his lazyness.His normal position is SG.However he has ALL the skills to play PG(court vision,great ball-handling and passing skills) he plays selfishly.But he is really a player to follow.He can't make it over Atlantic unless he gets stronger and tougher...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> And guys I would suggest you to pay attention the English(no joking) forward Michael Loul Deng,Croatian PF-C of Cibona Damir Omerhozic,great talent of Treviso Markoishvilli and Croatian guards Ukic,Popovic and Stojic.


Can you give a litlle more information about his guys?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Deng is a forward born in '85 and plays at HS in USA but at the few games he has played with the cadets and junior team of England his stats are unbelievable!!!!!That's all the games he has
played yet:

Cadets '00
1p 2p 3p TR as st Bl TP
4/8 6/12 0/2 14 3 3 16
10/12 11/19 3/9 10 1 13 41
1/5 14/22 0/3 16 8 7 29
6/8 13/16 - 19 6 3 32

Junior '01

19/20 14/18 1/6 16 - 1 50
12/16 15/18 - 18 5 3 42
8/11 9/15 - 12 3 1 26
9/13 11/19 3/3 10 2 5 40

Omerhozic is a great talent a 2'10 player who plays both 4-5,great sense of rebounding,but he can also hit 3s.He is born in 1985 but he played at the Eurobasket for Young Men this summer and made a couple of big performances:15p with 3/6 3-pointers against the champion Greece and 17 with 7/9 ft,2/5 2p,2/6 3p and 18 rebounds against Ukrania!And don't forget that this competition was for players born in 1982 or younger.

At last for Manuhar,he is a born in 1986 and he is probably the best prospect among them.He is a SG with 1,96 and can do almost everything.In the Euro '01 for Cadets he made some 30s and one 40 performance,some double digits in rebounds,dished 9 assists once and made 5 3-pointers once as well.Considering he may grow one inch or 2 more,he may become a Top-NBA prospect for the SG or even the PG position!!!!!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Question???*



> An average defender even for European standards, Scola is also extremely skilled on the offensive end. He has great footwork, excellent touch around the rim and is developing an effective 30-foot jump shot. Former Hawk Hanno Mottola plays behind the 6-9 forward in his team.


Is the part, "An effective *30* foot jump shot," a typo?

On Navarro: I think the reason he isn't that effective from the foul line is that his shot, and its mechanics, are built for shooting off the dribble, and from around screens, being that he is a quick guard. Some players exhibit this problem.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I was really impressed with Luis Scola*

in the WC

He will be an impact player in the NBA for sure.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: I was really impressed with Luis Scola*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> in the WC
> 
> He will be an impact player in the NBA for sure.



I was very impressed as well, He has NBA size and he's very active around the paint. 
The Spurs are lookin very, very good!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Question???*



> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> 
> 
> Is the part, "An effective *30* foot jump shot," a typo?





> is *developing* an effective 30-foot jump shot.



I think he doesn't have this kind of shot already, but he is working on it.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Scola is playing an awesome basketball so far this season in Spain. I think he is NBA material. I still don't understand why he got selected so low in the last draft. I thought he was going to be a late first rounder.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Scola is playing an awesome basketball so far this season in Spain. I think he is NBA material. I still don't understand why he got selected so low in the last draft. I thought he was going to be a late first rounder.


I think the teams were looking for potential. 

Scola is a proven player, he won't be a superstar, but he is a nice player to have in your roster.

Sometimes potential just doesn't develop how you are expecting.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Yo JGKoblenz how come you are interested in European bball. Are Euroleague games televised in Brazil ????

OH and by the way send me two brazilian chicks to heat me up (it's winter here) and you will be a GOD!!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Yo JGKoblenz how come you are interested in European bball. Are Euroleague games televised in Brazil ????
> 
> OH and by the way send me two brazilian chicks to heat me up (it's winter here) and you will be a GOD!!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That's a good one.

Yeah, they televised the Euroleague in Brazil. I'm interested in any good bball game. I follow the Euroleague, the Brazilian Championship, NBA and every thing I can get in Brazil.

By the way, I don't think any brazilian chick would want to go to the freezing winter (if you want to come to Brazil I help you to find a girl :grinning: )

If you want to talk more, just PM me.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Kasun, Kammerich, real prospects....for years maybe

Drafting Fehse will remain for me an enigma


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Drafting Fehse will remain for me an enigma


Why? 'Cause you didn't heard of him before he entered the draft? He actually is the best German prospect, maybe no second Nowitzki, but a good player though. He'll get his chance to prove.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

JGKoblenz,you have the chance to watch euroleague in Brazil and we don't have in Greece!!!Don't ask me why cause neither I can understand.
Bender,I think the bb Panzers in 2-3 years will have one the most complete NTs in the world(see Olympic Games '04).
C: Patrick Femerling/Robert Maras
PF: Peter Feuse/Ademola Okulaja
SF: Dirk Nowitski/Stefano Garris
SG: Misan Nikagbatse/Edwin Offori-Attah
PG: Marko Pesic/Pascal Roller/Johannes Strasser

If you could have Kasun in the NT(like Pesic,Bogojevic) it would be great,but you explained me this can't happen.Kasun has a great year so far.
BTW,I'd like to ask you about another prospect HEIKO SCHAFFARTZIK of Alba.In the official euroleague site he is stated as a 2,00m forward,while the www.eurobasket.com says he is a guard of 1,82.Which one is true and what do you know about him?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Bender,I think the bb Panzers in 2-3 years will have one the most complete NTs in the world(see Olympic Games '04).
> C: Patrick Femerling/Robert Maras
> PF: Peter Feuse/Ademola Okulaja
> ...


"bb Panzers" - funny name :laugh: .
I agree. This team is able to win a medal at the Olympics, too. They've almost beaten Argentinia at the Worlds.
I guess this would be the roster.
C: Patrick Femerling/Shawn Bradley
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Ademola Okulaja
SF: Peter Fehse/Nino Garris/Alex King
SG: Marko Pesic/Edwin Ofori-Attah
PG: Misan Nikagbatse/Mithat Demirel/Pascal Roller



> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> If you could have Kasun in the NT(like Pesic,Bogojevic) it would be great,but you explained me this can't happen.Kasun has a great year so far.


Yeah, Kasun is Croatian. He won't play for German NT.


> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> BTW,I'd like to ask you about another prospect HEIKO SCHAFFARTZIK of Alba.In the official euroleague site he is stated as a 2,00m forward,while the www.eurobasket.com says he is a guard of 1,82.Which one is true and what do you know about him?


Heiko Schaffartzik is listed as 1,81 m by the official BBL site.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I'd like Bradley too but I remember in the last EC and WC
you had to choose between Misan and Bradley for some reason.
I also believe Strasser should make it to the NT.I've seen him in some qualification games in Greece and he was awesome,a real killer for any range(unlimited range) and with great leading skills and self-confidence.I don't know,he may be just in a good shape but I he seemed to have the skills to become a big time player and leader...The name "bb panzers" is used in some greek media and I like it.Nowitski is a real panzer,disagree?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> The name "bb panzers" is used in some greek media and I like it. Nowitski is a real panzer,disagree?


Maybe, but do you actually know what "Panzers" mean?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

I know that Panzers were called some big war vehicles,like tanks,of the german army.Does it have another meaning?I mean Nowitski,especially in the Eurobaskets and WCs looks huge in front of most of his competitors and unstopable.He is so big but also a "canon" beyond the arc,that's why I called him a panzer...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> I know that Panzers were called some big war vehicles,like tanks,of the german army.Does it have another meaning?


Yeah, that's the meaning. I just said that because it's kind of klischee (I hope you know what this word means in English) that British only know some German words like "Panzer", "Blitzkrieg", "Still gestanden" and so on.



> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> I mean Nowitski,especially in the Eurobaskets and WCs looks huge in front of most of his competitors and unstopable.He is so big but also a "canon" beyond the arc,that's why I called him a panzer...


Okay, I know what you mean.


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

BTW I'm Greek,I just study in England.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Fehse and Kasun don't have killing stats at Frankfurt. I mean are they really that potentially performing that they desserved to be drafted ???

You see I am wondering, cos I never saw them play. for example maybe-draftee French Diaw and Pietrus have significiant PT and stats in Pau (6-0 in Pro A and 3-3 in Euroleague).


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Fehse and Kasun don't have killing stats at Frankfurt.


How could he? He hasn't played a game for the Skyliners yet. After he got drafted by the Sonics, he got drafted by the German Army. He has to serve his military service first.


----------

